# Hypo or Hyper ?



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone has any advice as to if these are hypo or hyper symptoms, after two years i am still confused. I am very warm in the morning, really grumpy and short tempered, worn out, no ambition. My numbers are below, any advice?

T4 free 0.8 to 1.8 - my results 1.0
T3 free 230 to 420- my results 412
TSH 0.40 to 4.50- my results 0.26

I had a TT in 2008 due to Thyroid cancer and a complete hysterectomy in 2005, so needless to say, my hormones have been all over the place for quite sometime.

Thanks, Zeke


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zeke6666 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone has any advice as to if these are hypo or hyper symptoms, after two years i am still confused. I am very warm in the morning, really grumpy and short tempered, worn out, no ambition. My numbers are below, any advice?
> 
> T4 free 0.8 to 1.8 - my results 1.0
> ...


Are you on any other meds besides thyroxine replacement? Your FT3 might be a little high for you in particular. How much thyroxine are you taking and what brand?

One way to solve the problem is to get active. If you burn up the FT3 by walking or other rigorous physical activity, you should feel fine.


----------



## zeke6666 (Aug 14, 2010)

I take Compounded Thyroid / Levothyroxine in a capsule, 120 mg-25mg 1 time per 
day.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It sounds to me like you need your meds adjusted, lowering the T-3 a bit and increasing the Levothyroxine a bit.

Mid range for both FT-4 (1.3 mid)and FT-3 (325 mid) is goal then adjust from there. You sound over medicated in an effort to keep your TSH suppressed but since you are having symptoms you need to let your doctor know.

You are experiencing symptoms from too high a FT-3 being hot is classic symptom and listed in the package insert. I have experienced this first hand with hot flashes and my FT-3 was just over mid range.


----------

